# The litter I've been waiting for has arrived



## Carley's Mom

How exciting, I hope time flies.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sawyersmomma

Ooooh Yay!!! I love the tiny paws


----------



## outwest

Yay! The time will fly by. I had a white standard. It soooo pretty. Will you be able to visit them? At four weeks old they are adorable, just starting to walk around and their eyes are open. Some even play a little bit then.


----------



## Joelly

Oh my, I love puppies. They are so cute and smell wonderful. Can you go and visit them? You're so lucky!


----------



## KidWhisperer

What cuties!!! Choosing is so hard, but fun to look forward to. And now the wait begins...


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks everybody! :smile:

The pups are local so I will be able to go visit. I'm looking forward to when they are 4 weeks old or so because I've visited pups at that age before so I know they will be unbelievably cute! At that age they all sit up and look when someone walks into the room.. They look like a nest of baby birds looking at you. LOL

Ive bought him a few things..


----------



## Ladywolfe

I can't help it--that makes me giggle a little. Look at all that stuff. 

Adorable pups. I bet you have some name ideas already?


----------



## papoodles

I'm so happy for you, Jacamar..and I can tell by the shopping enthusiasm that your new baby will be well taken care off..
My new puppy to be will be born in the next few weeks..but because I have two poodles, I better refrain from multiple shopping trips..I couldn't buy goodies just for one, could I now?
Are you at all nervous about raising a little puppy? I am..but so happy to be able to love a little one again. Puppy kisses..what could be better?


----------



## Quossum

Oooooh, now the feverishly desperate wait really begins! It's nice that you'll be able to visit the pups. Looking forward to many more pictures!

--Q


----------



## Jacamar

Ladywolfe said:


> I can't help it--that makes me giggle a little. Look at all that stuff.
> 
> Adorable pups. I bet you have some name ideas already?


Yeah, Im going to name him Panda. When I thought of that, it seemed fairy original. Then I joined this forum and found that there is a poodle here with that name. Then I was at the dog park with a friend and a guy had a dog named Panda. But I was already rather attached to the name. :doh:


----------



## Jacamar

papoodles said:


> I'm so happy for you, Jacamar..and I can tell by the shopping enthusiasm that your new baby will be well taken care off..
> My new puppy to be will be born in the next few weeks..but because I have two poodles, I better refrain from multiple shopping trips..I couldn't buy goodies just for one, could I now?
> Are you at all nervous about raising a little puppy? I am..but so happy to be able to love a little one again. Puppy kisses..what could be better?


Thanks!
Well, Im nervous about the drastic change to my life. Until this Ive engineered a very carefree life for myself. I successfully avoided marriage and children, and the only pet Ive had is a snake who only needs feeding once a week! So for me, this is like getting married or something. :laugh:


----------



## roulette

There ain't nothin' like Puppy love! Happy for you.


----------



## outwest

Jacamar said:


> Thanks everybody! :smile:
> 
> Ive bought him a few things..


:adore:
ROFLMAO! It's like PetCo fell from the sky in your living room. 

Oh, hey, where's the exercise pen? LOL 

All you need now is poop and pee! :angel2:


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> :adore:
> ROFLMAO! It's like PetCo fell from the sky in your living room.
> 
> Oh, hey, where's the exercise pen? LOL
> 
> All you need now is poop and pee! :angel2:



LOL! And I still have 8 weeks to shop before he even comes home. Had to do something with all my "dog enthusiasm".. And still need clippers, shears, dremel.. lots of stuff still to come!


----------



## tokipoke

Congratulations!

That's quite an impressive shopping spree!

What kind of temperament are you going for? I know it will be hard to choose with all those cute little faces.


----------



## outwest

Jacamar said:


> LOL! And I still have 8 weeks to shop before he even comes home. Had to do something with all my "dog enthusiasm".. And still need clippers, shears, dremel.. lots of stuff still to come!


Oh, yah- and you need some treats that are soft to go in that treat bag.  I bought some for my puppy that I can break into tiny nibbles and he could chew them from the start. 

Let's see....what are you missing? Not much!
Except, you need either a water or a food bowl- I only see one. I know- my puppy loves his puppy nylabone and my last poodle did, too. She didn't like the big nylabones, but the puppy one she chewed and chewed and Jazz is chewing his, too. Hmm....oh- an easy to squeek, light latex ball. 

I have loved having the exercise pen. Jazz seems to be happy with it, too. He isn't in there all day or anything, but when no one can watch him it is a safe place filled with his toys (he shreds his paper for fun). If you end up deciding to use one, go to the hardware store and buy a couple of snaps to close it with- easy open and close. Mine came with a rod that is a pain to use.

I am so excited for you. A new puppy is a lot of work, but when you get them young you get to watch them grow up.


----------



## Jacamar

tokipoke said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That's quite an impressive shopping spree!
> 
> What kind of temperament are you going for? I know it will be hard to choose with all those cute little faces.



Thanks! I'll be looking for a pup with some energy; I definitely dont want a couch potato. I may do agility and even if I dont, I want a dog that likes to run for a frisbee or ball. I look forward to training silly tricks too. I met both parents.. The dad is exactly what Im looking for, so I want a pup who's a chip off the old block. The mom is more laid back.


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> Oh, yah- and you need some treats that are soft to go in that treat bag.  I bought some for my puppy that I can break into tiny nibbles and he could chew them from the start.
> 
> Let's see....what are you missing? Not much!
> Except, you need either a water or a food bowl- I only see one. I know- my puppy loves his puppy nylabone and my last poodle did, too. She didn't like the big nylabones, but the puppy one she chewed and chewed and Jazz is chewing his, too. Hmm....oh- an easy to squeek, light latex ball.
> 
> I have loved having the exercise pen. Jazz seems to be happy with it, too. He isn't in there all day or anything, but when no one can watch him it is a safe place filled with his toys (he shreds his paper for fun). If you end up deciding to use one, go to the hardware store and buy a couple of snaps to close it with- easy open and close. Mine came with a rod that is a pain to use.
> 
> I am so excited for you. A new puppy is a lot of work, but when you get them young you get to watch them grow up.



Thanks for the tips. I'll get him a nylabone and some easy-to-squeak toys. A coworker is loaning me an ex-pen that I'll use to keep him in my kitchen when I want to. He'll be in day care when Im at work as soon as he has the shots to be safe there.

One book I read suggested feeding puppies only via treat toys and as training rewards for the first few months but I will get him a food bowl. Do you think its important to get a "slow feed" bowl?

I know pups are a lot of work. My ex had a spoo.. It wasnt so bad at first but I remember he hit a stage where he was just like a giant mouth going around the room biting/chewing/pulling down whatever would fit in his mouth! Im dreading that but at least it I know to expect it.


----------



## Quossum

Sugar is at the biting, mouthing, and pulling down everything in sight phase right now! :afraid:

Be careful with those Nylabones. I've heard that they're too hard and can be harmful to vigorous chewers. There's a product from the Nylabone line called "Gumabone" that's not as hard and still provides great chewing exercise, and mine like it pretty well.

Of course your best friend is stuffed Kongs. It's nice to have several on hand so that you always have a backup in the freezer to get out.

Ah, the anticipation!

--Q


----------



## Jacamar

"Gumabone".. Hehe.. Funny name.


Im not used to seeing newborn pups. Is the red face in my original post normal?


----------



## outwest

I think as little puppies they should be given plenty of food. Mine eats three times a day and has been eating 3/4cup breakfast, 1/2-3/4cup lunch, 1cup with a couple tablespoons of canned meat mixed in with dinner, about 2 1/2 cups a day. I just increased it because he was eating it all and licking the bowl. I think if you want to do the thing about treat toys, that's okay, but at first you want to give plenty of food. Jazz has already gained several pounds and I have only had him 2 1/2 weeks! But, he is your dog.  You can do whatever you like, that's the fun of it.


----------



## Jacamar

Well I certainly wont feed him any less than he is supposed to get! You just measure the food for the day in the morning, then make sure he gets all of it in the form of stuffed toys or training treats during the day. :eating: Dr. Dunbar points out that in the wild, wolves spend most of their times looking for food, and when we give them all their food at once we take away their main task, which can result in boredom and associated problems.

Here's the latest pic..


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Congratulations! 
_"I've bought him a few things" _ *LOL.* yeah, a FEW things! Thanks for posting pics. I love seeing puppy pics and seeing how they change (so quickly).


----------



## Joelly

Thanks for posting the pictures. Is there a total of 8 puppies?


----------



## Jacamar

Joelly said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures. Is there a total of 8 puppies?


Yes, there were 9, but the smallest one didnt make it. :sad:

I want a boy so I am happy there are 6 boys, 2 girls. I get 2nd pick. :smile:


----------



## outwest

The puppy nylabones are soft for puppies. 

Oooohh...you get a choice of 5! or even 6 if the first person chooses a girl. he he he. HOW fun! Waiting is worth it! Of course, I was all set to get a girl and then I ended up wanting this little boy instead.


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> The puppy nylabones are soft for puppies.
> 
> Oooohh...you get a choice of 5! or even 6 if the first person chooses a girl. he he he. HOW fun! Waiting is worth it! Of course, I was all set to get a girl and then I ended up wanting this little boy instead.



What made you change your mind? How did you choose?


----------



## outwest

At 2 weeks, who knew. They were little sausage blobs, some bigger, some fatter. At 4 weeks their persoanlities start to show a little bit. Not much, but at 4 weeks Jazz was trying to play with a toy and pestering me for pets and rolling on his back to get a little tummy scratch then he licked me a tiny lick on the chin. Still, I wanted a girl. Except, I kept thinking about Jazz and how cute he was. Then I thought about a boy instead and all the nice things about male dogs. At 6 weeks I went to choose my 'girl' and he really stood out from the crowd the way he pranced like he thought he was hot stuff, yet when his face was shaved he was calm and trusting, not making a peep. I went home not 100% sure, but then the breeder told me these other people wanted him if I didn't, but the girls were available. I couldn't stand the thought of someone else having him. LOL So, I chose him.

I don't know why I changed my mind. He sang to me. He's my little man now.

Example: One little girl I was looking at seemed shy and I didn't want a shy girl. But, then the people after me looked at her and she went right up to the woman and wasn't shy at all! Weird. Those people were set on getting the biggest puppy in the litter and they chose the smallest! LOL. It's like they partially choose you and you partially choose them. 

You'll know. One will seem to connect somehow.


----------



## schpeckie

Oh my goodness, the pups are adorable! Congratulations! Now the waiting time starts that will just about kill you! Sounds like you are all prepared until the big day comes. Are you planning on crating your puppy? That was the best thing I did with my girls and they still love and go into their crates which are left open 24-7 now. Kinda their own private sanctuary! Kongs are the best thing for puppies to chew, as well as non stuffed toys. Oh ya, watch out for the toilet paper - they seem to love paper things!! 
Sylvia and the Girls!


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> but at 4 weeks Jazz was trying to play with a toy and pestering me for pets and rolling on his back to get a little tummy scratch then he licked me a tiny lick on the chin.



Heh.. Funny that you remember every little move he made. :smile:


----------



## Jacamar

schpeckie said:


> Oh my goodness, the pups are adorable! Congratulations! Now the waiting time starts that will just about kill you! Sounds like you are all prepared until the big day comes. Are you planning on crating your puppy? That was the best thing I did with my girls and they still love and go into their crates which are left open 24-7 now. Kinda their own private sanctuary! Kongs are the best thing for puppies to chew, as well as non stuffed toys. Oh ya, watch out for the toilet paper - they seem to love paper things!!
> Sylvia and the Girls!



Thanks! I went to see the pups for the first time yesterday. They are so tiny at 5 days! Smaller than guinea pigs! Most were 11 oz when born; they are over 1 pound now.

Yes, I have a crate. (Its in the pic I posted, but hidden behind the rest of the stuff lol.) I plan to follow the plan laid out by Ian Dunbar (Two of his books can be downloaded for free at Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily) which is to crate him for a short while when he's "due to go", then take him outside at the top of each hour. When Im not home, I'll put his crate in my kitchen with the crate door open, but keep him penned in the kitchen with food-filled kongs, water, and a pee pad. At least that the plan for now. I asked for 6 days off from work so I'll be able to settle him in, though I guess I should force myself to leave the house occasionally so he gets used to being alone sometimes.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

I am dying to know. What is the skunk thingy on the bottom right side of the table of your puppy's goodies. Congratulations on your new puppy [soon to be] by the way! I figure MPS will set in around the time your puppy hits 9 months old. 
MPS - multiple puppy syndrome. 
That's when it hit me baaaad.


----------



## Jacamar

PoodleMomAnew said:


> I am dying to know. What is the skunk thingy on the bottom right side of the table of your puppy's goodies. Congratulations on your new puppy [soon to be] by the way! I figure MPS will set in around the time your puppy hits 9 months old.
> MPS - multiple puppy syndrome.
> That's when it hit me baaaad.


Thanks.
Yep, its a skunk. :laugh:
Im a little worried the eyes could be a choking hazard but I tried to pull them off and cant. I'll scissor them off if the pup likes chewing skunk-o.

A second dog would be a great playmate for the first one, but I want to take my dog everywhere I can (the dog beach, dog-friendly stores, etc) and taking two dogs seems so much less feasible than one.


----------



## spoospirit

_Congratulations! How exciting for you!! I think I see some big changes in your life, but it sounds like your all set and ready for it. The puppies are adorable. I love white!_


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks everyone. The pups are 6 days old now, Im so excited. :smile:


----------



## outwest

Jacamar said:


> Heh.. Funny that you remember every little move he made. :smile:


LOL. I was trying to check out the other puppies and he kept getting in the way.


----------



## outwest

Jacamar said:


> Thanks! I went to see the pups for the first time yesterday. They are so tiny at 5 days! Smaller than guinea pigs! Most were 11 oz when born; they are over 1 pound now.
> 
> Yes, I have a crate. (Its in the pic I posted, but hidden behind the rest of the stuff lol.) I plan to follow the plan laid out by Ian Dunbar (Two of his books can be downloaded for free at Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily) which is to crate him for a short while when he's "due to go", then take him outside at the top of each hour. When Im not home, I'll put his crate in my kitchen with the crate door open, but keep him penned in the kitchen with food-filled kongs, water, and a pee pad. At least that the plan for now. I asked for 6 days off from work so I'll be able to settle him in, though I guess I should force myself to leave the house occasionally so he gets used to being alone sometimes.


You are ready!  
Yah, they don't do anything until 4 weeks and even then they don't do a whole lot. Then all hell breaks loose after that.


----------



## Jacamar

They are a week old now..


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> You are ready!
> Yah, they don't do anything until 4 weeks and even then they don't do a whole lot. Then all hell breaks loose after that.


Thanks! Still so much more I need to learn though about training, grooming, and nutrition..


Just got this via email. 8 days old.


----------



## Jacamar

12 days old..


----------



## PlayfulPup

Sooooooooooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jacamar

Breeder just sent me this pic. 17 days old. :happy:


----------



## PlayfulPup

My first reaction was "Sooooooooooo cute!" Then I realized that was my last post.... so I am going with...

Sooooooooooo adorable! 

:aetsch:


----------



## Jacamar

Spunky said:


> My first reaction was "Sooooooooooo cute!" Then I realized that was my last post.... so I am going with...
> 
> Sooooooooooo adorable!
> 
> :aetsch:


Hehehe.. Thanks! Im so happy!


----------



## Eddiepoo

Beautiful puppies, how can you choose??? 

I was lucky (!) my first dog was the only one available in the litter. Then my next one was going to be a girl, but I chose a boy ..... 

Won't be long before you take your puppy home and then the fun begins


----------



## Jacamar

Choosing will be hard. Im not a fast decision-maker!


----------



## ambitious groomer

*I'm so happy for you!!*

Waiting is a killer!! For me the last 24 hours were the hardest by far. At least you have wonderful pics to sate you for now  I thought I wanted a puppy and ended up with a girl whose almost 2 from my breeder :-D (just got her late Tuesday) also I have 3 dogs now the others are 10 and 11. I find it easier bringing another home since the new one learns faster from the other dogs than from me. I also take my dogs anywhere I'm allowed, I taught them to heel together on my right. Took some extra time but I can't have just one  good luck and thanks so much for the pics. It's cuteness overload!


----------



## Minnie

What cuties!!!! Exciting time as they grow so fast!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## liljaker

Adorable. In the image with them all lined up and sleeping......except the 2nd from the back........I'd lean that way. Just because, well, he didn't go along with the crowd! (kidding). How exciting.


----------



## Jacamar

Ambitious Groomer,
Congrats on your new poodle!!


The latest pic from the breeder. They are 3 weeks old today. :happy:
The two girls are in purple collars, the rest are boys.


----------



## petitpie

What cuties!


----------



## schpeckie

Oh my gosh, they are just adorable! I'm sure you are counting the days or even the hours! Ha ha! The girls and myself are so happy for you! Please keep us posted!
Sylvia and the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## outwest

What a beautiful litter and they are ALL so white! I looooove white poodles (my last girl was pure white), especially with those black noses and dark eyes. Your breeder is being wonderful sending these terrific pictures to you. Are you going to visit in a week or so?


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> What a beautiful litter and they are ALL so white! I looooove white poodles (my last girl was pure white), especially with those black noses and dark eyes. Your breeder is being wonderful sending these terrific pictures to you. Are you going to visit in a week or so?


Thanks! Im grateful for the pics, but she said she doesnt want potential buyers to come over until she has made her pick at 6 weeks. She said its for "safety". :confused3:


----------



## Jacamar

They are 4 and half weeks old now. I'll pick my pup in another week and a half!


----------



## liljaker

Isn't that a bit young to get a pup? I was always under the impression that a pup should be at least 10 weeks, etc.


----------



## Jacamar

liljaker said:


> Isn't that a bit young to get a pup? I was always under the impression that a pup should be at least 10 weeks, etc.


Yeah, I wont bring him home at that point, just pick him out.


----------



## sophiebonita

Those pix are so adorable!! Good luck getting your new pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Minnie

Jacamar said:


> They are 4 and half weeks old now. I'll pick my pup in another week and a half!


Oh do you get pick of the litter? How exciting that must be! Have you decided on a male or female? Or is that open as well?

New picture is just darling :-D


----------



## outwest

How exciting! They are adorable- really pretty faces! You have to post some pictures here of the one you pick because we're all invested now.  Can't wait to hear all about your new boy.


----------



## ambitious groomer

*Soooo cute!!*

Thank you Jacamar  I still can't believe how well she's fit in with us. I can't wait to hear about your visit to pick out your puppy! (I know before 6 weeks they haven't had immunizations yet) I was really torn between black or white. I too love the white face with black eyes and noses. Time will fly before you know it ;-) thanks for the pics.


----------



## lily cd re

You must be ready to burst. Today is Lily's 4th birthday. I remember checking for email from the breeder every hour for the couple of days up to when she and her bothers and sisters arrived. She is from a local breeder so we went to see the pups when they were five weeks old. She distinguished herself at that visit. I also really liked one of her sisters. I had pick of the litter, so when we went to get her at 7 weeks we spent time just with those two. I got exactly what I hoped for in her.

I went to Ian Dunbar's Sirius Puppy Training seminar last fall. I think he is fabulous and I love his training strategy. I will definitely use his method for my next puppy (maybe next summer). I am also going to have my Mom use his method for her puppy an apricot mini boy born August 19th, so arriving at her home in October. He also is from a breeder close enough for her to visit.


----------



## PlayfulPup

So exciting! I was just thinking this morning that I have not seen an update in awhile and loved seeing the new pictures this morning! They are growing so fast! 

How are you going to pick a puppy?


----------



## schpeckie

Just also checking to see if you have any current pictures of the pups! And how many more days before you get to bring your puppy home???


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks you guys! :smile:

Minnie, I get the 2nd pick. I want a male and there are 6 males. The owner of the mom is picking ahead of me and I think she will pick a male so that gives me 5 males to pick from. Im not fast with decisions, its going to be hard to choose!

Spunky, I want a dog that loves to learn silly tricks and to exercise. I may do agility with him, so I will pick one with some outgoing spirit. I understand that good physical structure is important for canine athletes so Im excited that an AKC poodle judge is going to help me pick. Hopefully I can get a good combination of personality and good physical structure. Ive met both parents; the dad is exactly what I want (the mom is a little more laid back) so hopefully I can get one who's a chip off the old block!

Schpeckie, I'll bring him home on Sept 27. 

Time is going by really slow but in a way thats ok because I know it will be such a huge change to my life so Im excited but a little nervous too!

lily cd re, Im a fan of Ian Dunbar's. Ive read two of his books (the ones you can download for free lol) and need to get more of his books. Which book did you get?


----------



## outwest

I had to choose at 6 weeks, too. It was fun and exciting. We had to make a tentative decision and then go to lunch and talk it over and go back again. I was afraid to choose until we were very sure. We found there was something nice about all the puppies which made it hard, but one stuck out to us. They all have such different personalities. You can tell at 6 weeks even though 7 weeks is when temperament testing normally is. You could do your own little tests like crumple up paper and see who chases it.  See who follows you around. What fun you are going to have!

A poodle person told me to go for the best chest/frontend if I was having trouble deciding conformation wise. I did that as well as watch them all move around. Some moved better than others, too. It is amazing how different they are even when the same exact color. One will surely stand out to you. Once you get him home, you'll forget about all the others. 

Good luck! You are so lucky to have an AKC judge going with you, wow! I hope you find exactly the boy you dream of.


----------



## lily cd re

I have essentially the complete Ian Dunbar book and video library. My plan for my "retirement life" (starting sometime in the next 5 to 10 years) is to be a private dog trainer, so I am going to seminars as much as I can to build a resume. I would really like to get a CPDT-KA certification and that takes time so I am working towards it now. Dr. Dunbar is giving some seminars on the east coast this fall if anyone has a chance to go, he is wildly funny and entertaining as well as informative. Look on DogStarDaily and you can link to the seminar schedule.


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> I had to choose at 6 weeks, too. It was fun and exciting. We had to make a tentative decision and then go to lunch and talk it over and go back again. I was afraid to choose until we were very sure. We found there was something nice about all the puppies which made it hard, but one stuck out to us. They all have such different personalities. You can tell at 6 weeks even though 7 weeks is when temperament testing normally is. You could do your own little tests like crumple up paper and see who chases it.  See who follows you around. What fun you are going to have!
> 
> A poodle person told me to go for the best chest/frontend if I was having trouble deciding conformation wise. I did that as well as watch them all move around. Some moved better than others, too. It is amazing how different they are even when the same exact color. One will surely stand out to you. Once you get him home, you'll forget about all the others.
> 
> Good luck! You are so lucky to have an AKC judge going with you, wow! I hope you find exactly the boy you dream of.



Thanks Outwest.

You sound like a very careful and deliberate person, like me. I plan to take a squeaky ball and roll it past them to see who chases it. If anyone actually brings it back to me they will probably be coming to live with me. :laugh:

What did you look for in the chest that made it a "good chest"?

The breeder is sending me videos of them.. They are all cutely clumsy at 5 weeks, falling all over each other.


----------



## Jacamar

lily cd re said:


> I have essentially the complete Ian Dunbar book and video library. My plan for my "retirement life" (starting sometime in the next 5 to 10 years) is to be a private dog trainer, so I am going to seminars as much as I can to build a resume. I would really like to get a CPDT-KA certification and that takes time so I am working towards it now. Dr. Dunbar is giving some seminars on the east coast this fall if anyone has a chance to go, he is wildly funny and entertaining as well as informative. Look on DogStarDaily and you can link to the seminar schedule.


Wow, Catherine, Im amazed at all the titles Lily has! She is obviously so smart. I bet she could do someone's taxes and find deductions they missed. :laugh:

I see from your profile you are a professor of biology. Thats very cool. I would take a biology class every semester but the schools here only offer MBA, computer, and core type classes at night. Evolutionary biology is one of my interests. I've read several of Stephen J. Gould's books, Dawkins, and some others and I follow the blog of Jerry Coyne, a professor of evo biology at U of Chicago.

I want to have a dog-related "retirement" job too. Dog training appeals to me, but Im also really looking forward to having a dog to groom so being a part-time groomer sounds good too.


----------



## Keithsomething

when you're looking for a good chest (and it really is SO hard to see that at 6weeks...I find it odd that breeders are having people pick their puppies that early =\) the legs should be set BEHIND the ears and neck of a dog its easy for me to feel and getting easier for me to see in a photo but imagine drawing a line down from the dogs head and if the line follows the legs it doesn't have much of a post sternum (breadth and depth are completely different) but you also have to take into account the shoulder placement and length of neck...again things so difficult to see at this age 

I'm excited to see your puppy though I'm sure its going to be exactly what you've been waiting for!! I've begun my wait for a pup as well and know how excited you must be :3


----------



## outwest

The reason they are asking for you to pick at 6 weeks is because there is usually a long line for the puppies. Everyone wants to pick theirs. The first person has to pick first. It isn't ideal, you are correct, and I was happy when I went to get my boy to see that at 8 weeks he was still nice and hadn't turned into a gargoyl in those 2 weeks. In my new puppies case there were a couple people who wanted working mentalities, one wanted a therapy mentality, one wanted a girl, but I had first pick for a girl and if I chose a girl, there weren't enough girls for them (those people were thrilled I chose a boy ), one wanted the biggest male (luckily, I wanted the second biggest), another one besides me wanted a conformation type. They were all clamoring to choose their puppies and all were sold at 8 weeks. Of course, this was the first litter of this type my breeder had had in several years. 

You are right, Keith. Choosing at 6 weeks for conformation is young, but we do what we have to do. Nothing is guaranteed anyway. If someone really wanted a show dog and only a show dog, they wouldn't know or choose until 6 months.  I think that is what CM did.

I could see a difference at 6 weeks in the chests, but only from a photograph of them all in a stacked position. Running around loose you couldn't see any difference, but stacked it was pretty clear at 6 weeks. The legs either came down from the withers or they didn't. The backs were either short or they weren't. There was huge variety! I could post a couple pictures of the puppies in my pups litter at 6 weeks to show what I mean, but this is Jacamars thread about the new white puppy.  Also, some of the puppies automatically stacked that young and some did not. That was interesting.

Keith, good luck with your new puppy, too! When are you getting yours?


----------



## Keithsomething

Well actually I think CM didn't really "wait" until 6mo to get Tiger she contacted the breeder and she placed Tiger with Lizzie for whatever reason (I may be wrong CM?) because breeders tend to keep the best for themselves. If I were buying from someone like a handler or a breeder known for doing that and not wanting to take a chance on a newbie I'd wait until the pups were 5-7mo before contacting them just because I know several handlers keep the 2-3 BEST puppies for themselves in case they can't place the whole litter and when they decide to sell those puppies they're already acclimated to the show world ^_^

Some lines do develop differently than others...but the difference is so minute like...one line much be at the best conformation to pick the "pick" at 7.5wks while another might not be until 8.5wks. And temperament changes SOOOO drastically over those 2 weeks one puppy might suddenly develop more drive than another I mean I'm happy that everything worked out and I'm sure it does more often or not...but it isn't something I'd do.

And thanks ^_^
My puppy is about 6mo-1yr off but she'll be coming from an amazing breeder who meets every requirement I have for one and produces BEAUTIFUL healthy well tempered dogs :] I'm quite excited for the breeding!


----------



## Jacamar

Six and half weeks..


----------



## PlayfulPup

I just want to grab her (him? I forget what you where going to pick) and cuddle! So cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lily cd re

I was wondering when you would update us. Looks fabulous! You picked well. When does the little one get to come home with you?


----------



## ambitious groomer

*gorgeous!*

Wow! That's your baby! How exciting for you.


----------



## Quossum

Spectacular spoo baby!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

That is a lovely puppy! You must be sooooo excited!!


----------



## jester's mom

Look at those beautiful white babies! I love how excited you are and sure looks like one lucky little boy pup is going to have a great home lavished with all he needs! Wow, another 8 weeks of purchases to go...LOL... your boy is a lucky boy.  Congratulations.


----------



## outwest

What a beautiful puppy! Tell us, if you don't mind, was it hard to choose? What made you choose this gorgeous guy over the others? He's soooooo pretty.


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks for your kind words, everyone! :smile:

I'll bring him home in 8 more days, Im so excited!


Outwest, I told the breeder and the other person helping me pick that I wanted a structurally sound dog for exercise and possibly agility, and a medium to high energy level. Based on that, they both pointed me to two of the 5 boys I had to pick from. I considered the others as well, but it did seem like they were right, those two were the best for me. I couldnt really detect any difference in their personalities. They were both playful, curious, confident about climbing on me, assertive about getting chicken pieces.. I dont know if they had played with a ball before but I took a squeaky tennis ball and with a little encouragement, I got both of them to pounce on it, pick it up, and even shake it.
Since I couldnt pick one over the other based on personality, I just picked the one that had more of that "standard poodle look" in the face. But I dont think I could have gone wrong with either one of them. In fact, dont think it hasnt occurred to me to call and say I'll take both! :laugh:


----------



## outwest

Thank you for sharing your picking.  I can't wait to hear about bringing him home. He is truly a lovely puppy. I have had two light colored poodles and I do love them. You can get great pictures.  They tend to be mudballs when puppies, so I hope you have shampoo amongst all that loot! I am very excited for you. 

I wish for you an easy time with housetraining!


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> Thank you for sharing your picking.  I can't wait to hear about bringing him home. He is truly a lovely puppy. I have had two light colored poodles and I do love them. You can get great pictures.  They tend to be mudballs when puppies, so I hope you have shampoo amongst all that loot! I am very excited for you.
> 
> I wish for you an easy time with housetraining!



Thanks, I do hope the housetraining goes well! :angel2:

Im excited about the photography. I ordered the latest version of photoshop but its on back order.


----------



## schpeckie

He is absolutely just too cute! I betcha you can hardly wait to cuddle with this new boy!
We are all so excited for you! Hugs & Licks from the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## lily cd re

You will have a much easier time getting good pictures of him than I do with Lily. Black dogs are beautiful when you are with them, but hard to convey in photographs.


----------



## outwest

lily cd re said:


> You will have a much easier time getting good pictures of him than I do with Lily. Black dogs are beautiful when you are with them, but hard to convey in photographs.


Tell me about it! Jazz, to me, is beautiful in person. In photos he looks dull coated and blobby. LOL. 

Light colored dogs are so nice to photograph because their eyes stand out so much.


----------



## papoodles

Congratulations, Jacamar! You've got one gorgeous little baby there and I don't blame you for wanting to take home another one. I have three now- and still- my heart was beating for Whispynook's white puppy! Luckily for me, she wasn't available.
I brought my 3 month old puppy home on Sunday and she's now toilet trained..
All I have to do is show her the Jarlsberg cheese and she RUNS to pee, and now, if the door is closed, she stands by it to be let out. I think it helps that my other two poodles showed her the ropes.
Poodles are just so incredibly smart. I wish you a long and happy relationship with your boy.


----------



## Travis

Love the photo of the mom and the puppies! Adorable and mom is a very good looking dog. You mentioned the dad is exactly the energy level you are looking for and the mother was a little more relaxed/laid back. Perhaps she is just tired from what I think I counted in the picture are the 9 puppies she has to take care of!!! You are going to have a spectacular dog and I can't wait to see which one you choose and photos as he gets older! Congrats!


----------



## Minnie

He is soooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Travis

Your poodle is such a handsome dog and has a beautiful and kind face and what a coat on him! I am very happy for you and obviously your puppy is going to be an amazing dog! Please continue to post pictures as he grows because if he is that adorable as a puppy I will be excited to see him as he grows through adolescence and adulthood. Your puppy is also lucky to have you. I can tell from your posts that you are extremely excited to bring him home and judging from all the supplies you have collected...well he is going to be very spoiled and loved. When I saw your photo of the supplies, I was thinking how much you have already gotten! I thought I was buying a lot for my puppy and was thinking I needed to SLOW DOWN--but rather I am way behind schedule! Anyways, I can't wait to get my puppy and seeing yours makes it all the more exciting! Thanks for posting the great photos!


----------



## Jacamar

papoodles,
Thanks! And maybe I'll have to get some of that Jarlsberg cheese! :laugh:

Travis,
Thanks, I appreciate your nice comments! Yeah, there is a lot to buy, especially if you plan to do your own grooming. Good thing I like to shop! Since taking that pic Ive added a lot more stuff LOL. One nice thing about having a lot of time before you can bring your pup home is that you can make sure youre getting the right stuff and you can look for it on sale. Once coworkers found out I had a pup on the way, they gave me two baby gates, an exercise pin, and a crate. :happy:
When do you get your pup? Is it a toy, mini, or standard?


----------



## Jacamar

Latest pics from the breeder. Seven and a half weeks. :happy:


----------



## outwest

He is so cute and SO WHITE! He is one of the whitest little puppies I have seen. You are so lucky to find him and with that pure coat he will be absolutely stunning as an adult. You better not disappear on us. We are all waiting to hear about his homecoming.


----------



## Sara♥Venus

Adorable puppy! So excited for you~~ 
Shopping for a new puppy can be so addictive!! Can't wait to see more pictures, especially when you bring him home!!


----------



## LEUllman

Beautiful pup! Is he really as white as he appears in these pix? If so so, he's going to dazzle. (Hmm, that might make a good name . . .)


----------



## PlayfulPup

What a cutie! I am excited to hear about the homecoming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Poodlemama99

What a little cutie. The white is challenging with grass but I love white poodles.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Jacamar

Quossum said:


> Spectacular spoo baby!
> 
> --Q


Thanks, I love that. When I got him, all the way home in the car I kept telling him, "Spectacular spoo baby!" :happy:


----------



## lily cd re

So he's home with you? Awesome!


----------



## peppersb

He's home??? We want details! We want photos! Tell us everything!!!!


----------



## Jacamar

Well I got Panda last night and he is just awesome!! :happy:
I figured he would cry as soon as he was separated from the dogs and people he knew, but he did fine. He only started to cry once during the night and I dangled my hand off the bed and petted him through the crate and he went right back to sleep.
He was more playful last night and today than last week when I picked him out. That day he wanted to explore, but now he is more into tug, shaking things, pulling shoe laces, etc. 


When I picked him up from the breeder he was a red poodle, but quickly changed colors to camouflage with his surroundings. :laugh:


----------



## peppersb

Panda is ADORABLE! I can't believe how white he is! And I can't believe how much stuff you have for him (and I thought I had a lot of dog stuff...). You are going to have so much fun. Can't wait to hear all about his first few days with you.


----------



## ambitious groomer

*congratulations daddy!!*

I'm so happy to see your baby home! Now the fun begins! I love the high energy dogs too but you'll wish you didn't for a time while they are puppies...lol I can't wait to see all the pics you can take.


----------



## Quossum

Yay, he's finally home! What a gorgeous little fluffball, and certainly well-supplied! How'd you decide on the name? My apologies if you mentioned earlier and I missed it; I only ask because it happens "Panda" was a name I thought of for my black and white guy. Do you have some creative coloring ambitions in the future? :laugh:

Sounds like he's settling in. So glad you're letting him sleep in your bedroom beside the bed. That's what I did with mine, and he never cried more than a minute or two, right from the first day. It's great that he's tugging and interested in toys!

Congrats; can't wait to see him grow and hear about his adventures!

--Q


----------



## CT Girl

I am somewhat embarrassed to admit I have almost exactly the same stuff as you do 
But my dog is almost two so you will win the buying title I am sure. Who can blame you with such a gorgeous poodle to buy for? Panda is a stunner. I am requesting lots more pictures.


----------



## Travis

Jacamar said:


> papoodles,
> 
> When do you get your pup? Is it a toy, mini, or standard?


Hopefully I'll have my puppy in Mid December! The breeder has two litters of pups that are due very soon! The first litter is due on September 30th and the second litter is due about 2 weeks later. I met the mother of the second litter and she was one of the sweetest dogs that I have ever met. The mother of the first litter was at a co-breeders at the time of my visit but I have seen pictures of both parents and they are both handsome looking dogs. I am very excited and if the breeder thinks there is a good match for me from this first litter, I'll make the flight up to visit the mother and the pups when they are 4 or 5 weeks old. My last dog was a standard who was amazing. This time around I am going for a miniature because I think I can take her more places that way. My standard would always get tired on hikes after about 3 miles, she was a sprinter and I don't think it was so much that she was tired just more that when she decided she wanted to lay in the shade...well that's exactly what she would do. She was a big baby and sometimes I would even give in and carry her a bit over my shoulders. She was the most trusting and it had to look fairly amusing when a large dog is being carried that way...especially one who is so athletic but she was also spoiled and smart! I'll keep you posted when I find out more. Panda is super cute and he actually reminded me of a polar bear at the zoo the way he was laying there on his side like that! Love his black nose. Can't wait to see more photos of him as he grows.


----------



## outwest

OMG! What a stunning puppy! Those dark eyes will get you and I have a feeling he's going to steal your heart pretty quickly! I love the white on white picture.  I am also so happy you are putting him in the bedroom next to you. My dogs all sleep in a bedroom and they never had much trouble sleeping through the night. I love all the crap you bought. I admit to buying many of the same things. I showed my husband your picture and he laughed saying it looks like preparing for a human baby. Well, Panda is a baby, right?

My puppy is now 4 months old and I can now take him on very short hikes. I scanned your stuff. You may need a Quossum style pack in the future. It's missing.


----------



## schpeckie

Oh my goodness, Panda is adorable! Glad to hear that he is settling into your loving household just fine. AND, I thought that I was bad buying lots of stuff for the girls when they were puppies! Yikes... that's AWESOME! The fun is just starting for you - Panda is one lucky poochie!
Hugs and Licks from the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks everybody!! :smile:



Travis,
You must be so excited! I know how you feel, having just waited 4 months for my pup. 
Yeah, dogs tend to get hot when exercising for long distances since they cant manage heat like we can. Do be careful. 
Yes, everyone has been saying Panda looks like a polar bear. :smile:

Quossum,
I love animals of all kinds and named my snake after a type of animal (Kudu) and decided I wanted to do the same with my poodle. I went through lists of animal names, looking for a good name and thought Panda worked well.


peppersb,
Thanks! Yeah, he's very white for a pup. I think as an adult he will be close to pure white. You can judge his whiteness in the pic below with Skunko.



Having a ball..












Keeping Skunko down (and enjoying a good chew)












Checking out the Poodle Forum:


----------



## outwest

omg! That's Jazzy that Panda is checking out!  ROFL. I showed my husband and he said Oh, that's really cute...hey...that looks like Jazzman...hey, that IS Jazz!  Love it!! Panda really seem to be checking him out, a very aware puppy! Of course, who could help but stare at The Jazzman.  LOL

I only see a teeny weeny bit of cream on the ends of his ears- amazing. He is going to be stark white, so beautiful. Looking forward to watching Panda grow up!


----------



## peppersb

Jacamar, are you a professional photographer? Those photos are stunning. And your pup is stunning. Wow.


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for putting up more pics. They are fabulous. It looks and sounds like he is settling in very well. I am very happy that you and he found each other. You will be great together.


----------



## outwest

peppersb said:


> Jacamar, are you a professional photographer? Those photos are stunning. And your pup is stunning. Wow.


Jacamar has been helping me try to get better pictures of a black dog with moderate success. If not a professional, very knowledgeable and talented!


----------



## Ms Stella

Oh my goodness..that is the cutest thing Ive ever seen! What an adorable little baby.


----------



## bslick

What a nice looking pup  I love how white he is and your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## MaryLynn

Jacamar said:


> Yeah, Im going to name him Panda. When I thought of that, it seemed fairy original. Then I joined this forum and found that there is a poodle here with that name. Then I was at the dog park with a friend and a guy had a dog named Panda. But I was already rather attached to the name. :doh:


It's funny that you should say that, I desperately wanted to name Gryphon "Panda" but my husband didn't really like it, and I guess he isn't really going to stay black and white...

But someday you might find yourself dealing with a second Panda on here because I don't give up so easily.

I also wanted to name my cairn Sushi though, so I'm probably just not the best at naming...

I love the baby pics, and nice shopping haul!


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone! :smile:


Outwest, Haha.. Glad you guys enjoyed the photo. Be sure to tell the Jazzman that Panda was admiring his pic. :laugh:

peppersb, Thanks very much! Im not a pro, just an enthusiastic amateur. My main experience is in wildlife photography. I posted a few of my pics here:
http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/19762-few-non-poodles.html

MaryLynn, So you like the names Panda and Sushi? I see an Asian theme going on..


Panda is doing good but he screams like a chimpanzee if I put him in the crate during the day. :monkey:

Yesterday he went up the stairs for the first time. We also went all the way around the block for the first time. I was impressed that he knew to turn when we got back to my house.
When on walks the first few days, he would walk 20 yards or so, then stop and need some encouragement to keep going. I noticed he only did that when walking away from my house, not back, so that told me he was a shyness / lack of confidence thing. He didnt do that all on this morning's walk so he is coming along fine. 

I have so much to do (like watch the grooming DVDs I got and figure out how to wash off the staining around his eyes) but I cant stop taking pictures! :camera:



Suited up for football


----------



## lily cd re

So that looks like a packers jersey. I'll bet you are happy real refs are back. GB got ripped off on Monday night.

When Lily was little she was always more wary when walking away from home. I liked it when I noticed that she could tell when we were headed home since it gave me hope that she would find her way there on her own if she needed to. I reinforce showing both dogs the front door and the idea that sitting on the front steps will be rewarded as a way to teach go home if you are lost. Thankfully I haven't needed to test it yet.

He looks so big in the pic by the computer. How much does he weigh and how old is he? How big are the sire and dam? He looks like he will be a big boy. Lily is quite a petite girl.


----------



## sophiebonita

He's so sweet 

And he is very well-equipped from the look of that pic up there 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ms Stella

Jacamar said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!
> 
> Suited up for football


Oh my! im STILL loving Panda but that green's gotta go!! Where's your purple (Vikings fan here...lol)


----------



## Jacamar

lily cd re,
Im glad the regular refs are back, but some of the calls over the weekend made me expect to hear people say, "bring back the replacements!". Thats not a Packers jersey Panda is wearing, it just happens to be those colors. 
Thats a good idea about teaching your dog to go home and sit by the door.
Panda was 8.1 pounds at 8 weeks of age. His dad is not especially big, but his mom is a bit bigger for a female. I expect Panda to be around 55 pounds but who knows.

sophiebonita, Thanks! Yeah, I am definitely out to spoil him. 

Ms Stella, The jersey just happens to be Packers colors. Panda would happily wear Viking purple. Maybe even a Viking helmet with a single-bar face guard like Tarkington used to wear. :laugh:


----------



## CharismaticMillie

WOW!

Adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quossum

Haha--Love your new avatar! 

--Q


----------



## Jacamar

Quossum said:


> Haha--Love your new avatar!
> 
> --Q


Heh.. Thanks!! :smile:


----------



## petitpie

I thought the green jersey was for GB, too. I'm a black and gold fan, but I love Panda in his bright green collar and jersey and white fur!


----------



## Jacamar

petitpie said:


> I thought the green jersey was for GB, too. I'm a black and gold fan, but I love Panda in his bright green collar and jersey and white fur!


Black and gold.. As in Steelers?


----------



## lily cd re

I'm guessing Saints since petitpie is in Louisiana. I'll put my two cents in for the Giants....

but seriously that dog is too cute. He obviously is going to be a great entertainer.


----------



## petitpie

Right, Lily Cd R, Saints......and Jacamar that Panda is so cute, he should model for the NFL!


----------



## tokipoke

Your puppeh is so cute! I love what you did there with your avatar photo. Very cute and clever!


----------



## Eddiepoo

Your little Panda is so adorable, I can see why he has captured your heart....


----------



## Toodle

Oh my! The pups are so cute!!


----------



## lily cd re

I like what you've done with your Avatar!


----------



## Toodle

outwest said:


> At 2 weeks, who knew. They were little sausage blobs, some bigger, some fatter. At 4 weeks their persoanlities start to show a little bit. Not much, but at 4 weeks Jazz was trying to play with a toy and pestering me for pets and rolling on his back to get a little tummy scratch then he licked me a tiny lick on the chin. Still, I wanted a girl. Except, I kept thinking about Jazz and how cute he was. Then I thought about a boy instead and all the nice things about male dogs. At 6 weeks I went to choose my 'girl' and he really stood out from the crowd the way he pranced like he thought he was hot stuff, yet when his face was shaved he was calm and trusting, not making a peep. I went home not 100% sure, but then the breeder told me these other people wanted him if I didn't, but the girls were available. I couldn't stand the thought of someone else having him. LOL So, I chose him.
> 
> I don't know why I changed my mind. He sang to me. He's my little man now.
> 
> Example: One little girl I was looking at seemed shy and I didn't want a shy girl. But, then the people after me looked at her and she went right up to the woman and wasn't shy at all! Weird. Those people were set on getting the biggest puppy in the litter and they chose the smallest! LOL. It's like they partially choose you and you partially choose them.
> 
> You'll know. One will seem to connect somehow.


What a touching puppy-love story outwest, sweet.....
& Jazz is Beautiful....


----------



## Toodle

Jacamar said:


> 12 days old..


So cute!!!


----------



## Toodle

OMG, I love your Panda! He is SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Jacamar

Thanks you guys! :smile:

I've had Panda for 9 days now and am enjoying him so much! Time has sure flown. 
I hung a bell by the front door but figured it would take weeks or months for such a young pup to learn to ring it when he needed out. He learned to do it in a couple of days! :happy:


Here are some recent pics..


I never knew poodles were so interested in books!












He loves my Nike Frees. Or hates them, depending on how you look at it.













I read that poodles are good problem solvers, so I took him to Lowes to help me figure out what hardware I needed to fix my sliding screen door. :laugh:
(Sorry for the blurry cell phone photo)









I didnt know if they would ask me to leave, but he was welcome there. The first employee to walk up to us said he and his wife used to work with Poodle Rescue and they have five standards!


With a little help (ok, a lot of help) from someone more experienced, I tried grooming his face, feet, and tail today. This is how he looks. Notice the back feet still arent done. (Panda requested a break.)


----------



## peppersb

I think the world's cutest puppy has just met the world's best photographer. Love love love your photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## outwest

You are a very good photographer, I agree. I remember my puppy running down the hallway with an enormous shoe hanging out of his mouth. It was hilarious, but it's not so cute anymore.  Panda is very, very lucky to have found you (and visa versa). Love your stories, too.


----------



## Jacamar

peppersb said:


> I think the world's cutest puppy has just met the world's best photographer. Love love love your photos! Thanks for sharing them.


Thanks peppersb! I cant seem to stop taking pictures!


----------



## Jacamar

outwest said:


> You are a very good photographer, I agree. I remember my puppy running down the hallway with an enormous shoe hanging out of his mouth. It was hilarious, but it's not so cute anymore.  Panda is very, very lucky to have found you (and visa versa). Love your stories, too.


Thanks outwest, that is such a sweet thing to say. :hug:

I know what you mean about things like the shoe. He can be so cute and so naughty at the same time. I've had to put up a gate, not because I dont want him going upstairs, but because I need someplace I can drop things (like shoes) that I dont want him to chew.


----------



## Toodle

I can't get over how beautiful Panda is! Thanks for sharing the photos, please keep them coming. It would be fun to watch him grow.

By the way, Jacamar. Which breeder did you get Panda from?


----------



## lily cd re

Lily and i always meet poodle people in Lowes too! That's so funny. The pics are great.


----------



## Minnie

I love the picture of him with his green accessories - he is just darling!


----------

